
Apple's iPad Pro reviewed - technologizer
http://www.fastcompany.com/3053068/ipad-pro-review
======
Kristine1975
> Apple, however, rates the Pencil’s rechargeable battery for only 12 hours of
> use

This sucks. Why not use technology similar to graphics tablets with embedded
LCDs:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphics_tablet#Embedded_LCD_t...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphics_tablet#Embedded_LCD_tablets)

